# Music converting/editing software



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I am looking at getting AVS music converting software. But before I do I was wondering what others are using for things like converting from FLAC and for editing the music itself. The editing part is more of an issue for me right now. I downloaded the Focal discs but they are all but No. 8 in a single combined track format for the whole disc. I want to break up the songs into individual tracks so I can make a disc of just the songs I like plus a new version of disc 2. AVS offers this editing along with even being able to convert to a mono channel recording. Are there others that also do this?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

NCH "switch" is what I use for format changes. works good and easy to use. they have a dozen other products, I am sure they have an editor as well.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

minbari said:


> NCH "switch" is what I use for format changes. works good and easy to use. they have a dozen other products, I am sure they have an editor as well.


I use there wavepad editor and slice for splitting and editing files. Though as far a converting goes I use dB power amp, they have an impressive archive of supported codecs and it comes with some real neat software bundled with it. I also like it because it one of the only conversion programs that I can think of that takes advantage of multi-core processors by making each file it's own independent thread. So converting a batch of files on a 4 core system takes a quarter of the time it takes on almost another program.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I just used up the trial for the wavepad. I liked it. I got thru a large part of disc 2 lol. I really like that you can split left vs right signal views. It is also very easy to navigate thru.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Robert, check out Audacity too. Non-crippled freeware with a lot of editing and file conversion options. It's what I use when I need to edit files. It can be a system hog tho.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Will do Todd. Thanks.

And thanks to both of you two above.


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

I am happy with Media Monkey Gold. I have been able to get around using Itunes also.

http://http://www.mediamonkey.com/


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I actually use Media Monkey Gold to organize my music collection and to bulk convert files easier. Decent program overall, but not free either. I'm contemplating a switch to JRiver.


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

ISTundra said:


> I actually use Media Monkey Gold to organize my music collection and to bulk convert files easier. Decent program overall, but not free either. I'm contemplating a switch to JRiver.


Jriver looks interesting. I am a fan of HD Tracks that endorses it. But what advantage does it have over Media Monkey Gold that i am missing?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

rgiorgio said:


> Jriver looks interesting. I am a fan of HD Tracks that endorses it. But what advantage does it have over Media Monkey Gold that i am missing?


Don't know yet, that's why I'm still contemplating it


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Audacity is free and will do everything you need. Great program.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried out Audacity last night. Not as easy to get started as Wavepad. 

With Wavepad I was splitting up the disc in seconds and in a matter of a few minutes had made numerous new files. 

Audacity on the other hand, took me 10 minutes just to get to the first save or in its case export. Then while it was saving that file it locked up my laptop completely. 

When I first hit the end of the Master Pro version trial of Wavepad it gave me a price option of $49 for the Master version and $29 for the normal version and stated that these reduced rates good for 4 hours. I then tried Audactiy and had the lockup. When I went back to Wavepad in less then 1 hour it now told me I had to pay $59/$39 (50% off lol) respectively. I thought hmmm and went to bed. Now it is telling me the prices are $79 and $49. Shaking my head now I went to uninstall it and was going to try to reinstall and see if I could get the lowest price option again and low and behold there is a free version of it. I just tested it and it works for the same things I was doing last night so I think so far I have found the software that works good for me. 

When I have time I will check out the new options you guys have posted and see if I still feel the same way. 

Thanks everyone and if there are others to try post them up.


----------



## AlonzoAlonzo (Mar 7, 2013)

Manic1! said:


> Audacity is free and will do everything you need. Great program.


I am totally agree with you.You are 100% good here,I personally used it.Audacity is free and will do everything you need. 
I agreed what is said above!!!


----------



## fsdfghgggg (Sep 4, 2020)

I simply used up the trial for the wavepad. I favored it. I were given through a big part of disc 2 lol. I actually like that you can break up left vs right signal perspectives get here the cheap victrola record player . It is likewise very clean to navigate through.


----------



## Alex05 (Jan 5, 2021)

I am using Sound Forge Audio Studio & Ashampoo Music Studio. Now thinking to try Adobe Audition but not getting enough time to learn some of its features because I have purchased Crosley Cruiser Deluxe Turntable and busy in setting it up and running.


----------



## Audiour (Jan 5, 2021)

Alex05 said:


> I am using Sound Forge Audio Studio & Ashampoo Music Studio. Now thinking to try Adobe Audition but not getting enough time to learn some of its features because I have purchased Crosley Cruiser Deluxe Turntable and busy in setting it up and running.


How much is Crosley subscription?


----------

